# My latest painting



## acpeacemaker (Nov 8, 2012)

Hey All,

On top of my stuff when I am not recovering/refining I paint. I just wanted to show off my little painting I just finished up. Been doing it since I was little following in my Dad's footsteps I suppose. Although he is a famous world renowned wildlife painter. Any hunters or fisherman have probably seen his work. Stuff like Cabela's, Bass Pro, painted for several presidents, overseas stuff, etc...

I do a little of everything, but a lot of realistic portraits. Christmas is coming up if anyone is interested. Might even be willing a trade. Just a thought. You might have to click on it the pic isn't fully showing up on my preview.

Take care,
Andrew

Ps this painting took 4 hours, I'm on a speed spainting session. Kind of like creative writing.


----------



## butcher (Nov 8, 2012)

Very nice work, what a joyful picture, hard to believe you only spent four hours painting that.


----------



## acpeacemaker (Nov 8, 2012)

Thanks butcher, that means a lot. My wife gets mad cause as soon as my paintings are done its up for sale. Lol, she's totally opposite with precious metals. =)

Andrew


----------



## etack (Nov 8, 2012)

It would take me four lifetimes to paint that nice work.

Eric


----------



## acpeacemaker (Nov 8, 2012)

Thanks Eric, I've had some take me a few months. There comes a time where you have to draw a line to say when. Otherwise some could go on forever.

Thanks
Andrew


----------



## joem (Nov 8, 2012)

very nice indeed


----------



## RoboSteveo (Nov 8, 2012)

Great work indeed! I can't believe you did that in only 4 hrs. That's amazing.


----------



## Geo (Nov 8, 2012)

you are a very talented artist. can you model from a photograph?


----------



## acpeacemaker (Nov 8, 2012)

Thanks guys your comments are very heart felt.  
Geo, I most certainly can. I've had quite a few people ask me to do family portraits, a lot of of times of multiple pictures combined, because not everyone was together when they were taken. Also I've made copy portraits for people that have oldies, that are deteriorating. I just sent off a painting of a painting of a woman and her grandaughter. I've never met either of them, and they never have met each other. 
And of course wildlife.

Thanks,
Andrew


----------



## tek4g63 (Nov 9, 2012)

I came to this forum to learn how to recover and refine gold, but you have a talent that most of us cannot learn, you have found a way to MAKE gold!

Very nice work! I wish that I had half your artistic ability. Can't blame your wife for wanting to keep them.


----------



## maynman1751 (Nov 9, 2012)

Andrew, you have a rare and gifted talent. Anyone would be proud to be able to create such a piece of art. 8)


----------



## acpeacemaker (Nov 9, 2012)

Thank you guys for the kind words.  

Thanks,
Andrew


----------



## Palladium (Nov 9, 2012)

The talent on this forum never ceases to amaze me!

Very nice work sir!


----------



## acpeacemaker (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks Pd :mrgreen:
I'm with you, there is some awesome talented people here!

Thanks,
Andrew


----------

